# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Ερώτηση για τροφοδοτικό Η/Υ

## kakatsakis

Εχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 650 Watts σε ένα PC κατασκευής του 2010 και στην έξοδο των 5V μετράω από 5 μέχρι 5.3 με ένα PSU tester. Είναι επικινδυνο αυτό; Να το αλλάξω; Το PC παρουσίασε κολλήματα πριν 10 μέρες και έγινε format. Πάλι όμως κολλάει. Πως μπορώ να διαπιστώσω αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και στο motherboard λόγω της παραπάνω τάσης του PSU; Είναι s775. 

Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να το πετάξω;

----------


## nikosp

Τα κολλήματα στο PC σου δεν προήλθαν από τα 0.3 βόλτ παραπάνω του τροφοδοτικού αλλά από κάτι άλλο
Το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι ΟΚ

----------


## alefgr

> Εχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 650 Watts σε ένα PC κατασκευής του 2010 και στην έξοδο των 5V *μετράω από 5 μέχρι 5.3* με ένα PSU tester. Είναι επικινδυνο αυτό; Να το αλλάξω; Το PC παρουσίασε κολλήματα πριν 10 μέρες και έγινε format. Πάλι όμως κολλάει. Πως μπορώ να διαπιστώσω αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και στο motherboard λόγω της παραπάνω τάσης του PSU; Είναι s775. 
> 
> Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να το πετάξω;



Αν εννοείς ότι έχεις συνεχώς διακύμανση *τουλάχιστον 0,3 volts*, τότε σίγουρα το τροφοδοτικό σου έχει θέμα. Αν τώρα εννοείς ότι αντί για 5 volts μετράς 5,3 volts, τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον nikosp
Ακομα και διακύμανση να έχεις στην 5V ίσως είναι γιατί δεν έχει φορτίο πάνω και θα σταθεροποιηθει καρφι στα 5 εως 5.05 απο την εμπειρια μου (η 5V παροχη συνηθως εχει μεγαλη ακριβεια) αν μπει φορτιο πανω της. 
Αν με φορτίο έχεις διακύμανση τότε πρέπει να ελεγχθει το τροφοδοτικό. Να ξέρεις ομως ότι αν οντως ειχες διακύμανση στην 5V την ώρα που το τροφοδοτικό τροφοδοτεί τη μητρική σου, η μητρική σου που επίσης ελέγχει συνεχεια τις τάσεις θα το έβλεπε και θα έκλεινε το τροφοδοτικο μεσω του PS_ON είτε το ιδιο το τροφοδοτικό θα το εβλεπε και θα εκλεινε μέσω των δικων του προστασιων τάσης, δε θα έκανε κολλήματα. 
Καπου ειχα διαβάσει ότι η μέγιστη διακύμανση που επιτρεπουν οι σχεδιαστές των τροφοδοτικών στην παροχή 5V είναι 0.3V.
Αν ο υπολογιστής σου κολλάει σε μορφή να ''παγώνει'' η οθονη και το  ποντικι ή και έχει μπλε οθόνες μετά το κόλλήμα τότε πολύ πιθανώς να έχεις κάποιον φουσκωμένο πυκνωτη στην μητρική (απο την εμπειρια μου το εχω δει πολλες φορες) είτε να ειναι άλλης φύσης του πρόβλημα σου οπου εδω μπαινουμε στο χαώδες των πιθανών προβλημάτων.

----------


## IRF

Βάλε μια λάμπα 6Vπ.χ. 10W στην έξοδο των 5 βόλτ και μέτρα την τάση με φορτίο(παράλληλα στην λάμπα).Ομοίως μια μια λάμπα 12V αυτοκινήτου π.χ. 10W στην έξοδο των 12 βόλτ και μέτρα την τάση με φορτίο.Αν δεις διαφορές π.χ. 11 βολτ αντί 12 έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## Dbnn

Οι μητρικες εχουν regulators πανω τους. Δεν χαμπαριαζουν απο τετοιες διακυμανσεις. Ουτε χαλανε. Ακομα και 300 κιλα ripple να ριξεις παλι θα το "ισιωσουν" τα τοπικα τροφοδοτικα. Τα τροφοδοτικα pc δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπανω απο τροφοδοτικα switcing σαν αυτα που πωλουνται με το κιλο. Ελεγξε αλλα πραγματα, μνημες και δισκο. Μην αναλωνεστε να μετρατε τα τροφοδοτικα με testers κλπ. Εφοσον αναβει ο υπολογιστης, το τροφοδοτικο ειναι εντος προδιαγραφων. Οτι σφαλμα υπαρξει στην τροφοδοσια θα κλεισει το τροφοδοτικο εαν εχει προστασια η θα το κλεισει η μητρικη πρωτου καν παρει ταση σε ολα τα pins μονη της.

----------

mikemtb (20-01-18)

----------


## andreasmon

Πολλές φορές ξαφνικά παγώματα του υπολογιστή οφείλονται στο δίσκο,που ετοιμάζεται να παραδώσει πνεύμα...

----------


## spirakos

> Πολλές φορές ξαφνικά παγώματα του υπολογιστή οφείλονται στο δίσκο,που ετοιμάζεται να παραδώσει πνεύμα...



HDSentinel

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

εαν εβαλες ενα cd rom τουλαχιστων την 5-12 και ανεβωκατεβαζει στο πολυμετρο η κανει τακ-τακ-τακ , παει καδο.(αν δεν σου εχει φουσκωσει πυκνωτες)

----------


## nick1974

τη στιγμη που μιλας για 775 μιλαμε για παναρχαιο μηχανημα αρα ολο και κανα πυκνωτακι στη μητρικη μπορει να χει φουσκωσει.

----------


## spirakos

> τη στιγμη που μιλας για 775 μιλαμε για παναρχαιο μηχανημα αρα ολο και κανα πυκνωτακι στη μητρικη μπορει να χει φουσκωσει.



Ενα 775 μπορει να ειναι αρχαιο αλλα μπορει να λειτουργει μεχρι σημερα με μεγαλη αξιοπρεπεια και να βαζει κατω και καποια Ι5
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post677963
Οι πυκνωτες ομως μπορουν παραυτα να φουσκωσουν!

----------


## nick1974

Κοιτα, εννωειται μπορει να ειναι λειτουργικο και για καποιες εφαρμογες να ειναι και overkill  αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση οποιοσδηποτε  775 να βγαλει καλυτερο bench απο i5 ουτε απο i3. 
Ο x9770 που ειχε ενα χιλιαρικο βγαζει passmark 4648 (κι ο αντιστοιχος xeon x3380 χτυπαει 4697) δηλαδη κοντραρει στα ισα ενα σημερινο pentium  κι αυτο ΜΟΝΟ η ναυαρχιδα εκεινης της εποχης γιατι οι υπολοιποι δε χτυπανε ουτε celeron σημερινο.
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για συγκρισεις υπαρχουν τα bench ολων των cpu στη σελιδα του passmark

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spirakos

Μολις εκανα στο cpu(3.6Ghz) ενα τεστ απο περιεργεια και εγραψε 4795

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Εχω ένα τροφοδοτικό 650 Watts σε ένα PC κατασκευής του 2010 και στην έξοδο των 5V μετράω από 5 μέχρι 5.3 με ένα PSU tester. Είναι επικινδυνο αυτό; Να το αλλάξω; Το PC παρουσίασε κολλήματα πριν 10 μέρες και έγινε format. Πάλι όμως κολλάει. Πως μπορώ να διαπιστώσω αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και στο motherboard λόγω της παραπάνω τάσης του PSU; Είναι s775. 
> 
> Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να το πετάξω;



Με την λέξη κολλήματα τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Σταματά να αποκρίνεται ο υπολογιστής; Δείχνει κάτι η οθόνη την ώρα που γίνεται αυτό; Κάποιο μήνυμα ίσως; Σβήνει εντελώς ο υπολογιστής σε κάποια φάση; Αν ναι το κάνει εντελώς απότομα ή πρώτα δείχνει κάτι;

Υπάρχει ένα εργαλείο των Windows ( να υποθέσω ότι έχεις Microsoft Windows εγκατεστημένα; ) το Event Viewer το οποίο μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει να λύσεις το πρόβλημα, φυσικά αν δεν είναι μηχανολογικής φύσης ( τροφοδοτικό, πυκνωτές ή ότι άλλο ). Πες μας λοιπόν τι λειτουργικό έχει ο υπολογιστής να σου εξηγήσω πως μπορείς να δεις το Event Viewer.

----------


## nick1974

> Μολις εκανα στο cpu(3.6Ghz) ενα τεστ απο περιεργεια και εγραψε 4795



Αυτο λεμε, για πολλες εργασιες ειναι μια χαρα και ισως και overkill αλλα μη το συγκρινουμε με i5 που βγαζει χωρις oc καπου 7000 και oc  πανω απο 9000 εκτος αν πας να συγκρινεις με i5 για laptops 1st gen που οντως βγαζαν κατω απο 3k αλλα τετοια συγκριση δεν εχει νοημα τη στιγμη που πας να συγκρινεις ενα τερας που κοστιζε πανω απο ενα χιλιαρικο με τρελες καταναλωσεις με ενα επεξεργαστη που ηταν ουσιαστικα underclocked i3  με περιορισμο καταναλωσης

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

